# Bergwerk-Riser für 4-Schraubenklemmung?



## UKW (28. Mai 2004)

Moin,
ich möchte wissen: Ist der Bergwerk-Riser (Lenker) geeignet für einen Vorbau mit Vierschrauben-Klemmung? Oder handelt es sich um ein Gerücht, daß für solche Vorbauten nur in der Mitte verstärkte Lenker zum Einsatz kommen sollten? Wer hat grundsätzlich damit Erfahrungen und kann mich schlauer machen?
Danke!
UKW


----------



## spinner (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo UKW

Was meinst Du mit verstärkt?
Es gibt Vorbauten und Lenker mit 25,4 mm und mit 31,8 mm Klemmung.
Vorbau und Lenker müssen natürlich zusammen passen.

Gruß
Spinner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (30. Mai 2004)

Der bergwerk riser ist nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht und sollte so etwas problemlos mitmachen .


----------



## UKW (1. Juni 2004)

Moin,
nun, verschiedene Nicht-erst-seit-gestern-Biker haben mir erzählt, daß ein Vorbau mit vier Schrauben für die Lenkerklemmung höhere Kräfte auf die Lenkermitte ausübt und daher nur spezielle Lenker dafür geeignet sind. Da gibts zum Beispiel einen von Syntace für den F 99 - Vorbau. Und nun möchte ich gerne wissen, ob der Bergwerk-Riser dafür geeignet ist oder nicht. Gibts noch jemand mit Erfahrungen?
An und für sich muß man ja befürchten, daß sogar die Firma Bergwerk Auskunft geben könnte.
UKW


----------



## chris84 (1. Juni 2004)

da Anthony im Moment recht viel beschäftigt ist, empfehle ich dir einen kurzen Anruf bei selbigem. Hier die Telefonnummer: 



> AnthonyXIV
> __________________
> ******************************
> Bergwerk Bikes
> ...



da wirst du am fixesten eine Auskunft bekommen...

MFG
Chris


----------

